# Rifle river hatches



## Grizzly87 (Mar 20, 2012)

Looking for input on what some good hatches are on the rifle. All the reports I read are only for more northern rivers such as the manistee or au sable. Does the rifle get the same hatches or are some better than others? Also do I need to head further north for good hatch water? Like west branch and rose city area? I've mainly been fishing around Alger and sterling and I gotta say I don't see bugs like I see wen I go to the manistee or au sable. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Have always seen decent hatch activity up river. May be a little low in the system where you have been. I know at one time it had one of the best White Miller hatches in the state.


----------



## Grizzly87 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I drive up from the bay city Saginaw area and stay at my Inlaws in sterling. Just going to have to travel a little farther it looks like


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Good sulphurs. Further upstream you'll find more bugs. No hex though thus lower pressure. Fun river to dry fly fish


----------

